# Work endorsement documents



## Shakesy (Jan 19, 2016)

My boyfriend is Irish and received his relatives visa (Spousal permit through me) one week ago. 

We is busy negotiating a job for him in South Africa. 

Now we just found out we need to submit all documents again to get this workendorsement. Is that correct? 

Does that mean we need to get the police clearance in all countries where he has resided again? This means Ireland and Germany..meaning we would have to get it translated again too! Or will a police clearance from south africa suffice? 

Also will we need to get the spousal affidavit again too which we needed a notary to sign before? 

I hope someone can help because we did is through intergate immigration and lost a lot of money that way. 


Thank you!


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Please sorry for the wrong post on your thread, trying to delete


----------

